# [RISOLTO] Problema grub  e kernel

## mikfaina

Salve,

ho eseguito l'installazione di Gento dal Livecd universal compiendo anche lo stage 1 e 2. il problema è che quando la documentazione mi diceva che dopo aver compilato il kernel con

  "make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install"

dovevo copiare l'immagine del kernel in boot non mi trova alcun file in quella posizione

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r9

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.4.26-gentoo-39

(nota coreografica se  vado in /boot trovo annidate non so fino a quanto un'altra directory boot e una lost+fuond)

QUesto fallimento nel copiare il kernel naturlmente si è risolto che al boot con Grub mi da un file not found.

Come posso fare???

Credo che ora devo fare il boot da live cd ma dove  trovo l'immagine del  kernel???

Quando booto da livecd in che periferica sono nel cd ho già sui dischi

Scusate l'ignoranza ma sono niubbissimo.

QUalcuno mi potrebbe indicare una procedura passo passo se possibile??

Saluti MikLast edited by mikfaina on Fri Dec 17, 2004 12:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## -YoShi-

Ciao  :Smile:  hai provato a mettere il percoro completo nel cp? /usr/src/...

/Boot è montata?

se provi a dare un 

ls /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot  cosa ti da come output?

@ Quote.

Credo che ora devo fare il boot da live cd ma dove trovo l'immagine del kernel???

Quando booto da livecd in che periferica sono nel cd ho già sui dischi

Scusate l'ignoranza ma sono niubbissimo. 

In che senso ?

----------

## randomaze

 *Quote:*   

> QUalcuno mi potrebbe indicare una procedura passo passo se possibile??

 

Sinceramente più passo passo del manuale non saprei come fare  :Rolling Eyes: 

Però cerco di rispondere alle tue domande... se poi hai altre domande falle pure  :Wink: 

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> dovevo copiare l'immagine del kernel in boot non mi trova alcun file in quella posizione

 

Probabilmente la compilazione non é andata a buon fine. Il perché é scritto a video, sia pure in maniera un poco da interpretare. Devi cercare le prime linee dove compare la parola error (puoi aiutarti con shift-pgup per vedere le linee vecchie).

Hai usato genkernel?

 *Quote:*   

> (nota coreografica se  vado in /boot trovo annidate non so fino a quanto un'altra directory boot e una lost+fuond)

 

 :Question: 

Sei sicuro di aver montato correttamente le partizioni come dice il manuale? Stai usando una partizione di boot separata e hai dato solo una volta il comando mount?

 *Quote:*   

> Quando booto da livecd in che periferica sono nel cd ho già sui dischi

 

Sei nella periferica "CD", pobabilmente viene identificata con hdc o hdd (dipende dalla posizione dell'attacco sulla tua motherboard), e i dischi anche se li vedi devi ancora montarli...

EDIT: Benvenuto  :Smile: 

----------

## mikfaina

QUando ho tentato dicopiare il kernel ho messo pari pari il comando 

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r9 

trovato sulla guida

non so dove sta l'iimagine del kernel

l'erore riscontrato al boot è

Filesystem type is ext2fs partition type 0x83

kernel/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hda3

Error 15: file not found

HO fatto il boot da livecd ma in /usr/src non c'è niente

----------

## randomaze

[quote="mikfaina"]QUando ho tentato dicopiare il kernel ho messo pari pari il comando 

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r9 

trovato sulla guida

non so dove sta l'iimagine del kernel[quote]

Nella directory indicata, lo puoi vedere con il comando ls:

```
ls arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/
```

Come errore servirebbe sapere quello avuto nella compilazione del kernel....

----------

## mikfaina

con il comando

```
ls arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/
```

mi trova oltra al Syetem.map.. il kernel: kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

come mai è diverso da quello che ho compilato durante l'installazione???(kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r9)

Devo copiare questo???

(con che comando???)

che differenza c'è tra/arch/... e arch/... ?? 

se faccio un ls da radice non c'è nessuna directory arch

(Scusate l'ignoranza)

non mi ha dato nessun errore in compilazione (fatta non co genkernel)

ma all boot io penso che l'errore descritto nel mio precedente post me lo abbia dato perchè quando ho configurato grub come da documentazione gli ho detto cùdi cercami l'immagine del kernel in boot ma io non l'ho copiata l'immagine indi mi da file not found GIusto?? (BOH)

Cmq grazie a tutti delle pronte risposte

Salut mik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh quando dai un ls arch (senza slash davanti) il sisteva controlla una cartella arch ce si trova alla posizione dove dai il comando ls (si chiama percorso relativo). Mentre quando dai un ls /boot/.... (mettendo davanti un slash) lui va a cercare le cartelle partendi dalla "cartella" principale che e' appunto "/" (percorso assoluto). Quindi ls arch vorrebbe dire (visto che sei in /usr/src/linux) ls /usr/src/linux/arch

----------

## randomaze

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> con il comando
> 
> ```
> ls arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/
> ```
> ...

 

Se fai "make install" dovrebbe fare lui  :Wink: 

Il motivo per cui é diverso é che hai installato un kernel nuovo rispetto a quello che pensavi di mettere, stai seguendo il manuale gentoo ultimo e installi da un Cd con la 2004.3?

 *Quote:*   

> che differenza c'è tra/arch/... e arch/... ?? 

 

arch/ é un percorso relativo (ovvero inizia dal punto in cui ti trovi) mentre /arch/ é un percorso assoluto che inizia nella directory radice (indicata con '/').

Date le "basi" permettimi di consigliarti due testi abbastanza sempilici sull'argomento Linux che ti permetteranno di capire meglio il funzionamento del sistema e i vari comandi:

http://www.linuxfacile.org/

http://vandali.org/DanieleMasini/MyLinux/MyLinux.php

Anche se parlano di altre distribuzioni in generale le cose non cambiano, se non sul meccanismo di installazione dei pacchetti e/o di configurazione di alcune cose  :Wink: 

----------

## mikfaina

Ecco un altro errore digitando il comando

```
ls arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/
```

Mi dice ls arch/... No such file or directory (prima non l'avevo notato)

poi mi scrive

```
/boot/:

System.map-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 boot initrd-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

MA dove ti trovi??? Posta l'output del comando pwd? Poi perche' fai un ls?

----------

## randomaze

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> Mi dice ls arch/... No such file or directory (prima non l'avevo notato)
> 
> poi mi scrive
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, allora il kernel é già nella posizione di boot, però devi sistemare il file avvio di grub mettendo al posto di vmlinux-.. il nome kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

----------

## -YoShi-

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi trova oltra al Syetem.map.. il kernel: kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1
> 
> come mai è diverso da quello che ho compilato durante l'installazione???(kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r9)
> ...

 

Perchè molto probabilmente hai compilato il 2.6 anzichè il 2.4

esattamente che comando hai dato quando hai scaricato il kernel?

emerge gentoo-sources o emerge gentoo-dev-sources? 

se dai 

```

# ls /usr/src 

```

che come si chiamano le directory?

P.S. Benvenuto !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mikfaina

[quote="randomaze"] *mikfaina wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, allora il kernel é già nella posizione di boot, però devi sistemare il file avvio di grub mettendo al posto di vmlinux-.. il nome kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

 

Ok ma come faccioa ad aggiorname grub da livecd???

Ho provato a digitare "grub"ma giustamente non me lo trova

Ora io ho avviato il sistema da livecd magari non sono nell' installazione che ho fatto prima.

Mi spiego meglio ieri ho finito (stamattina)di installare gentoo da livecd e mi ha dato al riavvio gli errori sopracitati.

Allora mentre scrivo su questo forum da un altro computer ho riavviato il sistema, dove ho provato ad installare gentoo, con il LiveCD.

indi secondo me sono loggato da livecd e non all'inerno dell'installazione di ieri

Mik

----------

## randomaze

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> Mi spiego meglio ieri ho finito (stamattina)di installare gentoo da livecd e mi ha dato al riavvio gli errori sopracitati.
> 
> Allora mentre scrivo su questo forum da un altro computer ho riavviato il sistema, dove ho provato ad installare gentoo, con il LiveCD.
> 
> indi secondo me sono loggato da livecd e non all'inerno dell'installazione di ieri

 

Allora devi ripetere i passi relativi al chroot, in particolare sarebbero i comandi simili (sto andando a memoria) a questi:

```
mount  /dev/hdaX /mnt/gentoo

mount -t proc none /proc 

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update &&source /etc/profile
```

----------

## mikfaina

Ok ho seguito i tuoi passi.

Poi ho digitato grub e ho inserito

```
grub> root (hd0,0)   

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit
```

Quando vado a configurare il file grub.confcon nano mi danuovo file come se non trovasse quello che avevo scritto ieri durante l'installazione.Come mai?

Cmq per sicurezza ho rifatto:

```
ls arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/
```

e mi ha dato No such file or direcory

/boot/:

(vuoto)

Che vuol dire?? Primaqualcosa trovava in boot (ma era il chroot da livecd giusto??)

QUi non trova niente AIUTOOOOO

Il fatto strano che quando digitavo il comando ls arch... da live cd mi trovava un kernel diverso vuol dire forse che il kernel con cui gira live cd è diverso da quello con uci ho lavorato ieri e che ho copmilato??

Riepilogo il passi seguiti ieri durante l'installzione prima che non mi trovasse da copiare il kernel in boot

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig(ho configurato come da doc)

make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install

```

AIUTOO ancora

Prima di leggermi approfonditamente documentazione su linux volevo almeno installare un so linux in modo da documentarmi all'ninterno di linux e provare le cose direttamente ma se non parte neanche... mi tocca restare con unsist con livecd e un alro con windows sopra per chiederviaiuto

Salut Mik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> Che vuol dire?? Primaqualcosa trovava in boot (ma era il chroot da livecd giusto??)
> 
> QUi non trova niente AIUTOOOOO

 

Hai montato la boot dopo la root?

```
mount  /dev/hdaX /mnt/gentoo

mount  /dev/hdaX /mnt/gentoo/boot <--- questo passo

mount -t proc none /proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update &&source /etc/profile
```

----------

## randomaze

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> Che vuol dire?? Primaqualcosa trovava in boot (ma era il chroot da livecd giusto??)

 

Perché quando hai "trovato" un kernel diverso eri sul liveCD.

Dopo che hai fatto il cdroot hai lasciato l'ambiente del liveCd per andare in quello dell'HD, ok?

Se posso darti un consiglio visto che vuoi un ambiente per fare le prove puoi provare direttamente con una knoppix. E' una semplice distribuzione che non ha bisogno di essere installata ma fa tutto sul CD  :Wink: 

----------

## mikfaina

ok ora trova anche il file grub.conf ma quale kernel gli dico di cercare

non c'è nessun immagine del kernel in boot

dove dovrebbe essere sta directory con l'immagine del kernel?

La arch/i386 ?? Stanotte me la sogno

Mik

----------

## randomaze

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> ok ora trova anche il file grub.conf ma quale kernel gli dico di cercare
> 
> non c'è nessun immagine del kernel in boot
> 
> dove dovrebbe essere sta directory con l'immagine del kernel?
> ...

 

In che directory sei? (puoi vederlo con il comando "pwd")

----------

## mikfaina

Sono in / (credo sia la radice no?) anche in usr e in src non v'è traccia di arch

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No ma in /usr/src/linux si e' li che devi essere

----------

## mikfaina

Domani mattina rimonto l'HD con Gentoo sul computer e vi dico se lo trovo.

P.S.

Cavolo ma siete fantastici siete sempre online o quasi ad aiutare il prossimo....

Grazie e buonanotte Mik

----------

## mikfaina

Buongiorno a tutti,

allora mi son svegliato e ho fatto così:

```
mount  /dev/hdaX /mnt/gentoo 

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc 

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

env-update &&source /etc/profile

cd /usr/src/linux

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r9

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.4.26-gentoo-r9

cp .config /boot/config-2.4.26-gentoo-r9
```

Tutto copletato con successo

Se faccio una ls in /boot/ mi da:

SYstem.map-gentoo-r9 config-gentoo-r9 grub kernel-gentoo-r9 lost+found

Come mai i nomi sono diversi da quelli che ho copiato io???

Cmq vi do anche il contenuto di grub.conf:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.26

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-gentoo-2.4.26-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hda3

Spengo il comp riavvio senza cd e mi da il seguente errore

GRUB Loading stage 1.5

GRUB loading, please wait...

Error 15

PRima almeno mi dava error 15 file not found ma entrava nella schermata di grub facendomi vedere l'elenco di sistemi operativi (solo grub)

Come mai ora neanche quella??'

P.S.

ho un hd da 13 GB partizionato come da documentazione:

1 part 64MB boot una 1024 MB swap e il resto root

Mik

[/list]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai un partizione di boot separata? Se si mi sa che ti sei dimenticato dopo

```
mount  /dev/hdaX /mnt/gentoo 
```

di dare un

```
mount  /dev/hdaY /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

----------

## randomaze

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r9
> 
> cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.4.26-gentoo-r9
> 
> cp .config /boot/config-2.4.26-gentoo-r9
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> Come mai i nomi sono diversi da quelli che ho copiato io???

 

Giuro che é la prima volta che vedo una cosa del genere.

Sei sicuro di non aver premuto qualche tasto strano o di avere dato i comandi di sopra?

Puoi fare un 

```
ls -la /boot
```

?

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /kernel-gentoo-2.4.26-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hda3
> 
> GRUB loading, please wait...
> 
> 

 

Beh se il nome del file copiato é "kernel-gentoo-r9" é corretto che non trovi un file chiamato "kernel-gentoo-2.4.26-gentoo-r9"  :Wink: 

----------

## mikfaina

HO cambiato la seguente riga:

```
kernel /kernel-gentoo-2.4.26-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hda3
```

con

```
kernel /kernel-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hda3 
```

ma mi da lo stesso errore

Il comando mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot l'ho dato mi sono dimenticato di scrivervelo.

Una cosa che ho fatto ieri sera è cancellare la directory boot all'interno della directory boot che si erano annidate all'infinito.

Mi spiego in boot c'era una cartella boot nella quale ve n'era un'altra e così via io ho cancellato la boot all'interno di /boot lasciando solo la prima.

Non è che per grub devo riemergerlo e rifare il grub setup ecc ecc??

Mik

----------

## randomaze

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> Una cosa che ho fatto ieri sera è cancellare la directory boot all'interno della directory boot che si erano annidate all'infinito.
> 
> Mi spiego in boot c'era una cartella boot nella quale ve n'era un'altra e così via io ho cancellato la boot all'interno di /boot lasciando solo la prima.

 

Mi fai quel ls che ti ho chiesto? E magari anche un "mount":

```

ls -la /boot

mount
```

----------

## mikfaina

```
ls -la /boot

total 1854

drwxr-xr-x    4 root root        1024  Dec 17 09:42 .

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root        4096  Dec 16 10:56 ..

-rw-r--r--      1 root root             0  Dec 15 20:43 .keep

-rw-r--r--      1 root root    598867  Dec 17 09:31 System.map-gentoo-r9

-rw-r--r--      1 root root      21807  Dec 15 09:31 config-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x    2 root root        1024  Dec 16 10:51 grub

-rw-r--r--      1 root root   1246462  Dec 17 09:29 kernel-gentoo-r9

drwx------     2 root root       12288  Dec 15 16:53 lost+found

mount

/dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)
```

----------

## randomaze

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> ls -la /boot
> 
> ...
> 
> mount
> ...

 

A giudicare da quel che vedo la tua directory /boot (su hda1) non é montata!

Ora, dato che nel grub scrivi:

```
root (hd0,0) 
```

suppongo che la tua partizione di boot sia in /dev/hda1 qundi, come suggerito da fedeliallalinea un paio di post fa devi montare la boot (prima del chroot) con:

```
mount  /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

e dopo ritorna della directory /usr/src/linux e rifai la copia dei files.

Ok?

----------

## mikfaina

Sto impazzendoooooo!! (come voi coin me delresto)

Ho avviato e ho digitato pari pari:

```
loadkeys it

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update &&source /etc/profile

mount

/dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

```

tutti i comandi che ho digitato non mi hanno dato errori di sorta

perchè non mi trova boot? io l'ho montata no???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non ti ha dato nessun errore il mount di /boot?

----------

## mikfaina

NO

----------

## Cazzantonio

mi preoccupa quella cartella lost+found.... non  che in passato ti si è corrotto il filesystem?

in ogni caso non penso la cosa sia relativa al tuo problema attuale... 

cosa ti dice grub quando lo configuri (root (hd0,0), setup (hd0))

ti dice niente?

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> mi preoccupa quella cartella lost+found.... non  che in passato ti si è corrotto il filesystem?

 

Quella cartella é normale in un fs ext2/3

L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente a questo punto é entrare nella grub shell e usare l'autocompletamento per vedere cosa succede.... il problema é che non ricordo come si fa per descriverlo in modo dettagliato  :Razz: 

Se non lo fa nessun'altro prima vedo di farlo io oggi o domani  :Wink: 

----------

## mikfaina

Allora grazie al prezioso aiuto di fedeliallalinea ho risolto il mio problema così

Ho raso al suolo hda1 dove doveva risiedere il boot

e l'ho ricreata e montato (non mela vedeva lo stesso bo) poi e riemereso grub e l'ho riconfigurato mettendo in grub.conf /bzImage come immagine del kernel.

Morale della favola èpartito

UN grazie a fedeliallalinea e a tutti gli altri che mi hanno aiutato e risposto cos' prontamente.

Saluti

Mik

----------

